# All In



## BloodStripe (Jul 4, 2015)

http://www.jimmy-stare.com/all-in.html

Jimmy Stare in all his gloriness.


----------



## Scholar (Jul 4, 2015)

Had to work today. Americas birthday, and I had to work my shitty ass job. But this... This reminded me what I'm doing, why I'm doing it, and how little I comprehend about what is in store for me. 

God bless America


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for posting -


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Jul 7, 2015)

Powerful read. Highly recommended.
Almost sounds like an operator that I know.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jul 7, 2015)

Jimmy Stare was mostly at 3rd Recon on Oki during the 90/00's.

I know him through others that came from the Rock.

I wrote him an email and he is doing well.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Jul 7, 2015)

In that case I've never met the man a day in my life


----------



## 8654Maine (Jul 7, 2015)

Nah, BK, you know many like him in the Suck.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Jul 7, 2015)

True
I'm in the community, but on the outside and I see and know the struggles he's talking about.
Was just asked why I want to do this job and if it was worth it the other day. People on the outside
don't completely understand and hell sometimes I don't have a clue, I just know I'm not ready
to give it up.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jul 7, 2015)

Fuck all what people think.

It is worth it.  Until it isn't. 

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Jul 7, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> Fuck all what people think.
> 
> It is worth it. Until it isn't.
> 
> Enjoy the ride.


 
I couldn't agree more my brother


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 10, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 10, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> Jimmy Stare was mostly at 3rd Recon on Oki during the 90/00's.
> 
> I know him through others that came from the Rock.
> 
> I wrote him an email and he is doing well.


Like when the Gunny (?) is trying to bust his balls for the video camera.

Have to ask though, what is a Motard?
I assume it's a Marine thing.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 10, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Have to ask though, what is a Motard?



A Marine who is over the top in the love and admiration for the Corps - I always liken them to the boots fresh out of MCT (Marine Combat Training) who would go to Ocean Side, get their bobby-badass tattoo and their ooh-rah jackets -


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 10, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> A Marine who is over the top in the love and admiration for the Corps - I always liken them to the boots fresh out of MCT (Marine Combat Training) who would go to Ocean Side, get their bobby-badass tattoo and their ooh-rah jackets -


Ahhh, a TED (typical enlisted dude) in Naval Aviation/AF circles.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jul 10, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> A Marine who is over the top in the love and admiration for the Corps - I always liken them to the boots fresh out of MCT (Marine Combat Training) who would go to Ocean Side, get their bobby-badass tattoo and their ooh-rah jackets -



That and worse.

They give that motivated aura when higher ups are around.

But when shit gets real and folks need to suck it up and drive on, these fucking Motards are the first whining douchebags.

It's the difference between spit shine and faded jungle boots.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 10, 2015)

Motards were the "hard as woodpecker lips" Marines...until they actually had to do something hard or dangerous....

Then, they suddenly became the whiners, criers, and non-hackers.

They tended to irritate me to the core....


----------



## x SF med (Jul 11, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> It's the difference between spit shine and faded jungle boots.



Doc, I may have to steal this line.  Gold, pure friggin Gold!


----------



## 8654Maine (Jul 11, 2015)

All yours, my friend.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 11, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> Jimmy Stare was mostly at 3rd Recon on Oki during the 90/00's.
> 
> I know him through others that came from the Rock.
> 
> I wrote him an email and he is doing well.



He also spent some time at 1st Force before going over to PAO.


----------



## Molinaro (Jul 15, 2015)

Really powerful stuff. Glad I read that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Jul 16, 2015)

A friend of mine introduced me to his music about 10 years ago.  I still enjoy (and recommend) his album Lovesock - Feel the Hate.


----------

